# Harris TS22AL



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

was given this butt, without instructions? ive changed the battey in it, but never have used one. any input?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Royston said:


> ...... any input?


On how to use it, or how to get it to even work?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.datacomtools.com/Manuals/ts22l.pdf


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, drsparky, you are so above average. I went to the Fluke/Harris web site and couldn't even find the "AL" model. and you picked up on my Austin Powers quip in the pet peeves area.


----------



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

how to use and get it to work. the pdf didnt help at all


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

What did the manual not explain? 

Using one of these is not much different than just using a phone.


----------



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

ive connected it to the line to test the phone but get nothing. new battery in it no lights come on


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Check out this pdf from Fluke's website, it is the original operating and service instructions that should have come with the buttset.:thumbsup:

http://www.flukenetworks.com/fnet/en-us/products/TS22+Series/Manuals.htm?categorycode=TTS


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Ts22 is a pretty run of the mill buttset. I'm not sure what the AL is all about. Connect to the line, monitor or talk switch on the side. Not much to it. If you can't draw dial tone, the butt set is probably messed up.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Or the line is actually dead.

~Matt


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Royston, I'm assuming that you pushed the large black slide switch on the side of the test set into the up position. Otherwise the buttset will remain on-hook and do nothing.

P.S. The AL indicates that it is datasafe tester (won't disturb data circuits if you accidentally tie into one).


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe “A” means it has Amplified hands free speaker phone for use with voice prompts and “L” means data Lockout to keep you from going off hook and downing a data line, which was the next level up from the older TS22 “DS”, Data Safe model that I have. It’s a nice butt set if you ever get it working.


----------

